# Slot Shots Raceway Stanley, NC



## slotshots (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Just wanted to let you all know that we are currently running a 1/4 mile drag strip with 2 rivergate bulldogs and trackmate timing system. Our current schedule is as follows:

Friday's 6pm until 12pm
Saturday's 6pm until 12pm
Sunday's 3pm until 10pm

Come join us for some drag racing fun!!!!!

Coming Soon ....... Indoor LOSI late model RC racing! 

www.slotshotsraceway.com 




Thanks, 
Ricky Parker 
Slot Shots Raceway & Hobby Shop
3528 Charles Raper Jonas Highway 
Stanley, NC 28164
704-472-3810


----------



## popfreedle (Nov 23, 2007)

hey ricky we have been wanting to get down and run on the drag strip we have been running on a 1/8 mile what gear should we be running for a 1/4 mile thank you pop freedle {lexington, north carolina}


----------



## slotshots (Aug 11, 2009)

13/52 or 14/54 with S16D 1-1/16 tire


----------

